# I've been looking for a sweater like this



## Jaybee1107 (Nov 30, 2014)

Wonder if I can get this done by Christmas

http://www.redheart.co.uk/free-patterns/patchwork-sweater


----------



## grammyv (Feb 11, 2011)

In MHO, get as much done as possible. Wrap it (if unfinished) on Christmas Eve. Write on the gift card that "this is a WIP with love".

Keep calm and keep knitting!


----------



## String Queen (Apr 9, 2012)

grammyv said:


> In MHO, get as much done as possible. Wrap it (if unfinished) on Christmas Eve. Write on the gift card that "this is a WIP with love".
> 
> Keep calm and keep knitting!


I think this is a great idea.

Robin


----------



## Jaybee1107 (Nov 30, 2014)

great idea, it beats not sleeping to the next 21 days!


----------



## gardenlady4012 (Oct 18, 2014)

Very nice looking, and the sweater isn't bad either, LOL!


----------



## grammyv (Feb 11, 2011)

You might even say:

"Like my love for you, this sweater is unfinished!"


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

I see you recently joined us so just in case I haven't said it before, welcome from Michigan! I love your kitten on your avatar! Thank you for posting this pattern, it's really gorgeous!!


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Depending on how fast you can knit all the required squares you should get it done,but if you have a lot of disruptions,i suggest you do as grammyv suggests.Good luck.


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

That's a beautiful sweater - I can see why you like it.
I couldn't have it done by Christmas but I am a slow knitter.


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

it looks far too small for the model. (just my opinion)


----------



## btibbs70 (Mar 23, 2011)

Which Christmas....2015? Surely you didn't mean *this* Christmas!?!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lovely sweater, and if you are a fairly quick knitter and don't have a day job, sure you can finish it! 

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## grammyv (Feb 11, 2011)

cakes said:


> it looks far too small for the model. (just my opinion)


My thoughts as well!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Depends on lots of factors but it is really nice so I have saved the pattern (like a need more patterns!).


----------



## saukvillesu (Jan 10, 2013)

Very nice pattern. I'd like to see a ladies version.


----------



## Linuxgirl (May 25, 2013)

Nice sweater. I'd love to see a ladies version, too. My hubby would never wear this, but I'd like to. Oh well, it's not the first time I would wear men's sweaters.


----------



## Mags1956 (Sep 15, 2012)

Lovely pattern.


----------



## missjg (Nov 18, 2012)

Jaybee1107 said:


> Wonder if I can get this done by Christmas
> 
> http://www.redheart.co.uk/free-patterns/patchwork-sweater


As long as its not this Christmas. :lol: Welcome from MI!


----------



## dotcarp2000 (Sep 5, 2011)

Jaybee1107 said:


> great idea, it beats not sleeping to the next 21 days!


LOL


----------



## snughollow (Aug 4, 2012)

I have done that too. Giving them one finished sock with the other one still on the needles and wrote WIP and then finished it.


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

Sure you can!! just get everything organized and go for it!!


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Welcome to KP and I could get this done but it depends how fast you knit! Thanks for the link as I hadn't seen this pattern before...


----------



## Marge in MI (Mar 5, 2011)

it does look snug on the model. I would start it, wrap it as a WIP and see if sizing and pattern are OK. enjoy the process and reciepient can wear it when done


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

None of the men in my life would appreciate all the work in this sweater, but I sure would like a sweater like this! Many thanks for the link!


----------



## 13068 (Mar 23, 2011)

Start now! It look intense but fun to do. Sometimes when I do a pattern (instead of plain knit) it seems to go faster because I'm anxious to either change a color or see how the patterns work out! Good Luck! Post a picture if you get it done.


----------



## gina (Jan 18, 2011)

grammyv said:


> In MHO, get as much done as possible. Wrap it (if unfinished) on Christmas Eve. Write on the gift card that "this is a WIP with love".
> 
> Keep calm and keep knitting!


I'd say, "this is a work in progress, just like you", But then, I'm fresh.


----------



## Lndyf9 (Jul 6, 2013)

It's a lovely sweater, good luck with it.


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Lovely jumper (thanks for the link) - I REALLY like this.....can't wait to see your effort all done BEFORE Christmas 2014....go on - YOU can do it!!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

saukvillesu said:


> Very nice pattern. I'd like to see a ladies version.


I was thinking of doing it for myslef as it is-afterall these no difference in the basic knitted pattern. Once start adding in shaping for waist etc they are different but this one has nothing like this in it so don't see why it won't work for ladies as well.


----------



## Janina (May 2, 2011)

If you do. Bravo!!! Good luck. :thumbup:


----------

